# Samsung HWQ900A + Samsung SWA9500-S rear speakers



## neo360 (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi all!
I just bought a Samsung HWQ900A and a pair of Samsung SWA-9500S speakers. 
I connected them properly. My problem is the rear speakers are only used during videos on youtube. In other cases, like playing Xbox Series X games or watching movies on Tv via external hard drive, I cannot hear any sound from the 2 rear speakers.
I set up the best settings for the soundbar on the Tv (LG OLED55 B9SLA), including digital sound output on "Pass through", enabled eArc. I also set up the soundbar for best settings: auto equalizer on, ava on and increased the rear speaker level to 6. 
I watch movies with Atmos support and 7.1 on Tv via external hard drive and still no sound from the 2 rear speakers. I tried all the sound modes on the soundbar but nothing works. 

Any idea what is wrong?


----------

